# scouting



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi.. I will be hunting in the Hankinson area this fall. I was out there last foall for a few days, but was hunting with a guy from out there. My friend and I are coming out this weekend to do some scouting, since it will be our first solo trip out there. Just wondering if anyone around here is from that area?


----------



## TRAPPER4582 (Aug 17, 2005)

Yes, I am from Hankinson and have been scouting for geese the last couple of weeks. The geese are very spotty and there are a good number of ducks around but most of what I have seen are Blue Wing Teal. It always seems after the first frost or two those B.W. Teal move out and it seems like there isnt much around. For the first part of the season I might hunt ducks in the south central part of the state and then hunt closer to home when the birds start coming through from the North. There sure are alot of Turkeys around though!


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

so I should bring my gobbler decoys.... hahahah!

I think we are going to be hunting mostly ducks this year. I am going to be there Oct 12-17 or so. So I hope the weather is helpful to get the birds down. One of the guys I hunt with has family there so we have some land to hunt, not to sure how much. (guess I will find out this weekend) Seems like when I was out there last year there was alot of big potholes and alot of water, is that still true this year? I think we are going to be trying the pot hole hunting thing, unless we have to move to the fields as a last resort. Last year we hunted all fields, but we had my buddies friend who basicly took us under his wing and got us some great shooting.... Truly the best goose and duck hunting I have ever had.

We are staying at the Hankenson Motel in town when we come this fall, they seem really nice and the pics of the rooms look nice also. We hope to make some contact with some local land owners this weekend.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I havent hunted that area for a couple of years, but it seemed like the geese were harder and harder to find than the 1st and 2nd years of the early season.

Once the ducks start coming down, there gets to be some good areas though. Plenty of water down that way.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Im 13 miles west of Hankinson, we have tons of sheetwater and potholes. We have had over 36 inches of rain since June 1st. You will find water in the Hankinson area for sure.


----------



## TRAPPER4582 (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah, there's a ton of water down here by Hankinson. The problem is finding that one sweet spot that the birds like. With so much water for the birds to choose from it might be hard to hunt over decoys. I'll probably be doing alot of puddle jumping. Thats o.k. though, Lord knows I could use the exercise. :lol:


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

ok thanks for the advise guys!


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

ok I just got back from my scouting trip... Want to thank ND and it res. for a great time in advance.... did most of our scouting west of Hankinson by Lidgerwood area I think? Like I said my hunting partners know some guys out there... Like posted before there was alot of water and also I saw lots of teal..... I know everyone on this sit is secretive about their spots and I am not trying to take yours, as I have a few reserved already.... But I just wanted to know if anyone is seeing more than teal and some Gadwalls in the area.... Is there going to be more birds there in mid Oct. or should I go with my plan B and go farther west.... which is about 10 hours more driving time for me round trip.... I would like to stay here and all the farmers and landowners I talked to out there said there are lots of birds around... Are they correct and I just missed them on my sunny blue bird day... I saw only one Green head all day... Any help people will give I would really appreciate!

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAPPER4582 (Aug 17, 2005)

apeterson, the landowners are right, there are alot of duks around, but what kind of ducks are they. Like you saw for yourself most of them are teal. I'm affraid that after a frost or two those teal are going to be gone and the sloughs are going to look pretty empty. I scouted all day on friday for the early goose season and did find a couple nice flocks of mallards but nothing like a guy would expect. The mallards are not spread out like I have seen in the past.

You asked about mid-october and my own opinion is that is the worst time for duck hunting. It seems after the first couple of weeks of the season the pressure pushes the local birds out but there is never any birds to replace them until late october. I'm pretty sure that in mid-october I'll be in the south central part of the state. I'll be hunting closer to home though when those big northern greenheads start coming down, thats when its party time. :rock:


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

Weeell, I scouted the other side of the river from you guys, Fergus falls and west, and I saw lots of Teal. That's what I'm planning to focus on this year since there's so few mallards. Now I've got some more research to do, I'm sure my mallard load's pellets are too big and therefore too few for use on those mini-ducks. :eyeroll: Maybe we'll get a better migration from Canada this year what with all the rain and all....


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I generally dont see large amounts of Mallards in that area (Lidgerwood) until later in the year (November). There are some localized concentrations, but nothing worth talking about.


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

muskat said:


> I generally dont see large amounts of Mallards in that area (Lidgerwood) until later in the year (November). There are some localized concentrations, but nothing worth talking about.


Well, good then. I'm new to duck hunting, but have hunted geese for couple years now. I know everybody in Minn. was complaining about the mallard harvest last fall, but Teal numbers have held up pretty well I think.


----------

